# Burnt Ends



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Had to hit up the Butcher Shoppe to use some gift certificates my wife and Son bought me for Christmas. Found myself a 10oz Wagyu Prime Rib and this Beauty! Tomorrow is gonna be candy for dinner!!! Will update as I start the cook. For now, seasoned with Killer Hoggs Brisket seasoning and resting overnight!























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Gettin it all ready for an early Dinner! When the egg gets ready, will be an indirect cook at about 275. Using apple for smoke wood today!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Pulled and wrapped at 160 ish. Returned to cook till it hit 195-197. Pulled it, rested 10 min, unwrapped, poured the juices in a pan then sliced the point into 1in cubes. Sprinkled some Killer Hogg BBQ rub, honey, I prefer Coopers honey, but am out so had to sacrifice, and some Sweet Baby Rays. Covered, returned to the egg for 1.5 - 2 hrs. Final results in 1.5 hrs





































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Pretty work right there, I bet that didn't make it to the fridge.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Your killin meh! Damn that looks g.o.o.d!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nah, nothin for the fridge, lol. Had to finish a project now its time to eat. Cooked em about 1.5 hrs. In the sauce, should have done my own marinade, but they still dern tasty
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, been to the Butcher Shop a few times in the past week. Had to buy beef fat fer processing a few deer and always end up picking up some meats!!! Especially in the SALE section..... Gave a fella working in there a tip about smoked cream cheese and he said he'd have to try it! Jason ifin you ain't done that yet, you gotta!!!! 45 min to an hour at 250-275....I take Philly Cream Cheese (no 1/3 fat crap) and cut it in half length ways then dust it with your favorite seasoning and throw it on the egg!!! Awesome stuff!!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Jason said:


> Yeah, been to the Butcher Shop a few times in the past week. Had to buy beef fat fer processing a few deer and always end up picking up some meats!!! Especially in the SALE section..... Gave a fella working in there a tip about smoked cream cheese and he said he'd have to try it! Jason ifin you ain't done that yet, you gotta!!!! 45 min to an hour at 250-275....I take Philly Cream Cheese (no 1/3 fat crap) and cut it in half length ways then dust it with your favorite seasoning and throw it on the egg!!! Awesome stuff!!!!


Did that a few years ago. Dern tasty, but too much fat for me these days, cause I'd eat the whole thing, hahaha

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

